
Jeff Bezos on Peter Thiel: 'Seek revenge and you should dig two graves' (2016) - andrewstuart
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/01/jeff-bezos-on-peter-thiel-seek-revenge-and-you-should-dig-two-graves
======
monksy
I'm not sure I agree with this. In thiels case they outted him for being gay.
Hardly progressive.

Gawker was a bully that made it difficult for others to fight back. From the
ordeal or took a lot of work to punish them. I say good on him. (He was
fighting a revenge, spy porn tape for hulk and himself)

------
flexie
And now Bezos is doing as he preached back then. He is revealing the blackmail
instead of going to court over it.

~~~
entity345
Blackmail is a criminal offence. If true, it's not for him to go to court over
it.

------
jonny_eh
Seems only relevant on the surface. What AMI tried to do to Bezos is far
worse, legally at least, than what Gawker did to Thiel.

------
moomin
Someone thought they were being really smart digging this up, didn’t they?

Why anyone feels the need to cape for AMI is a mystery to me.

------
andrewstuart
"Amazon billionaire says PayPal co-founder should ‘grow a thick skin’ rather
than take reporters to court, and suggests dirtiest industries be banished to
space"

------
vr46
Is this supposed to be an ironic post? Because it isn't.

------
marblar
Can we add 2016 to the title?

------
coldtea
He means for the one leaking the chats, and his ex-wife.

